# bad week V....4?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

more like bad day....

sliced my finger on a fish tank I was re-sealing.

I will spare you the graphical images.... just this onr










I am discovering another use for condoms.... one LARGE finger cot


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee sunstar! D: Be careful.. I've done that before eeek!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

done similar thing before too

was trying to move a 90G tank off the van and beep beep... the black plastic trim came off and the glass cutted my finger...

finger goes numb instantly and the pavement is full of blood 

and have to call for neighbor for help ... O.O


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> done similar thing before too
> 
> was trying to move a 90G tank off the van and beep beep... the black plastic trim came off and the glass cutted my finger...
> 
> ...


Ah... but you didn't drop the tank I bet


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

that sucks sunstar! but lets see the bloody pictures! did you get any stitches?

I once sliced my thumb by attempting to use a swiss army knife (almost brand new) to remove a sticker on a pair of earrings... knife slipped, top of thumb now has a scar... took a long time to stop the bleeding... didn't want stitches on the 23rd of december lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OKay... since you asked...









pink blood?









Nice cold room... by the time they got to me, I had to peee.... real bad. (like you wanted to know)









Quite deep across the top of the knuckle. bad spot guarenteed to keep re opening.









Fixxed. stopped at second cup foe well earned coffee and that tinkle.

I redressed it this afternoon.










I will attempt to get the blood off as soon as I can stand to touch it.

tetnus shot hurts worse I recon


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

LOL... I can't believe you had a camera in the room.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

adide of breaking my leg when I was 16, this was my first significant wound... I wsnted to document!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> tetnus shot hurts worse I recon


Not at all. Tetanus shots hurt a little at first, and then numb your arm for the next few days.

This looks much, much worse.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a tetnus shot that day... it hurts WAY more than the finger.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ouchie, but funny you had a camera 

But ya that one will keep opening if u move it before it heals


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it hurts very little since I tied it to a small spoon (you know when tey give out samples at the supermarket using dinky little spoons? I kept one for some reason and found it. Perfect length for my finger and the little bowl is comfy on the fingertip.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it.....


ITCHES!!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> it.....
> 
> ITCHES!!!


LOL... sorry, but it is funny when you imagine the voice that would go with it


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

mine or Starscream's? Oddly enough, I think in his voice.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Your voice


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Stitches are out!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Stiches been out for about a week


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

nice sunstar! looking at the location, sometimes they don't like stitching right over knuckles because the skin pulls... often times when it is stitched there, once it heals, the skin is tighter than before, disabling you from flexing your finger fully...

I remember when I wacked my knuckles on a disc sander edge, the ER Dr. wouldn't do it because of that reason - would pull too much and your finger wouldn't be able to flex fully afterwards....mostly because there was a 1cm gap in the skin.... would have had to pull it a little 

how's it feeling anyway? you like your tank related battle wound?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was told by the dr to excersise it. I have been squeezing a rubber stress toy and I have full flex now. Stretched the scar. I need my hand, I'm an artist... a dysfunctional left had is out of th equestion.

it itches.. .it gets sore when I whack it. but it has creases in teh scar that start to look like the rest of he hand. Only... it's kinda shiney and creepy. 

My battle wound, is like most of my others. I have one here that was an altercation between me and a hen house. it's on my thigh. I pulled an inch of sliver out of it, and then about 2 months later... the wound weeped and scabbed, the other inch came out. 

I had a tight scar on the joint of my left hand, index finger, palm side... from when I got pinned between a sow and a feed trough. Scar is still visible, but I pulled it and streched it out. That one wanted to hinder it.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah big scars on the hands suck, I got three from the same disc sander...  if I had left a ring on that hand like I did the previous 2 years, I'd probably be missing a finger or hand.... took the ring off the night before and didn't put it back on because I got plaster in it.... haven't worn it or cleaned it since 

I keyloid (sp?) when I scar sometimes, sorta sucks .... my deepest knuckle from that incident still hurts in the middle, because it has skin, then bone... I saw the bone when I did it... luckily no tendon damage other scars, but all very old


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I tink fish tanks have it in for me. I dropped a 2 gallon acrlid, and cut myself on the edge... no stiches needed, but boy did my floor need a mopping 










wound has been taken care of. A little supre glue and bandaids.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

holy!! yeah i think you definitely need some supervision when you are handling tanks isn't this the second cut in a month or so??got a cousin whose blood doesn't clot proper and any little cut and he bleeds like a...well a lot lol. be careful ok !!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it's a month and a half.... It's healing good. required nothing more than some superglue and waterproof bandaids.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

good news on the healing.


always hate seeing shallow cuts...makes me cringe. 

....But bullets and swords, etc going thru a body with all the blood and gore doesn't bother me. I think it's cause we can relate to a cut, cause most have had it happen and can directly relate to the pain, but being gouged is not something we have experience with. ...or it might just be me.


----------

